# What plant is this?



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

I receive this plant from a trade a couple of months ago, It seems that I never seeing this plant before, all I know is that its a ludwigia but the color is way different from the colors I'm use to seeing. Im guessing its ludwigia repens 'varigated' Have any guess?


















almost forgot...is this a Nesaea sp or Ammania Gracillis?










Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ozgur (Apr 26, 2006)

The second one is ammannia gracilis I think.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have that same Ludwigia and also have no idea what it is. It looks like it has the same virus as Hygrophila 'tropic sunset' on the leaves, but it is definitely a Ludwigia. Anyone know the name?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It is Ludwigia parviflora?


----------

